# Peter Estin Hut



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

What do you want to know about the iron edge?


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

a group of us did it over christmas, about a month ago, but that was before the big storm cycle we had a few weeks ago. when we did it, the trail was in good condition and the skiing was excellent.

have fun!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Peter Estin*

goin in with friends have the locked up the 1st weekend of feb...prob pullin a sled and just curious about slide activity. talked to a friend who was last week and its clear with with sled tracks currently.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I have never heard of the Iron Edge trail itself of having silde problems. Nothing on the trail really has slide potential from what I remember. Just a good gringing 5 mile climb to the hut. 

The terrain around the hut should be monitored for slide potential depending on the current conditions and where you ski.


----------

